# checking to make sure this wouldn't get me kicked



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Nov 24, 2020)

a familiar feeling for many: i just got here and i don't want to leave. so, i thought i should check: would rants against realword asshats lumbering around with no masks be considered as$holery on my part?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 24, 2020)

RavenOnTheNethervoid said:


> a familiar feeling for many: i just got here and i don't want to leave. so, i thought i should check: would rants against realword asshats lumbering around with no masks be considered as$holery on my part?



That's something we've been ranting about for months. By all means, join in. Weve got a couple selfish grandma killers here that'll spew their misinformation more than likely but feel free to shut that shit down too. 

Plus you write really well and I'm pretty excited to see more of it. It ain't that rigid around here. Just the obvious don't be a dick rules apply. If you're being a dick towards people that are being dicks, that's pretty kosher. So yeah, have at it.


----------



## Barf (Nov 25, 2020)

Fuck those assholes that don’t wear their masks.

Everyone should be wearing a mask.

What is wrong with people???


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 25, 2020)

To give you an idea, here's a thread more or less about that exact shit. Nobodies getting banned in that thread for speaking their mind. Even those we don't agree with.


----------



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Dec 6, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> That's something we've been ranting about for months. By all means, join in. Weve got a couple selfish grandma killers here that'll spew their misinformation more than likely but feel free to shut that shit down too.
> 
> Plus you write really well and I'm pretty excited to see more of it. It ain't that rigid around here. Just the obvious don't be a dick rules apply. If you're being a dick towards people that are being dicks, that's pretty kosher. So yeah, have at it.


there's a reply to this^ waiting on my phone's memo. lately, I've had problems with the clipboard. it's not letting me paste today.


----------



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Dec 6, 2020)

RavenOnTheNethervoid said:


> there's a reply to this^ waiting on my phone's memo. lately, I've had problems with the clipboard. it's not letting me paste today.


i sit with cold digits corrected.
there doesn't seem to be discernible rhyme nor reason, but when i tried a different approach, it worked. fun times with technology. here's the reply:

It's great to see I'm in such good company on StP (at least, for the most part), where the pandemic is concerned. Out there, where the humans hold the keys to their own cages -- it's like the entire lot of the konfabulated koolaid kamp wouldn't have an ounce of compassion combined if they were all squuezed dry of it into the same dented thimble. I'm all for laissez-faire (within reason), but in my humble opinion that ends where harm begins. Actively trying to spread a harmful virus (which in many cases has been deadly) counts as harm, so all that selfish anti-masking nonsense needs to end. Creator {or non-creationary science, logic, and ethics, if one prefers} save the Grandmas. Even with relatively little access, I've managed a scoshe of fact-checking and research -- it's all out there, they just need to stop so vehemently fighting against it.

Around the time i posted that question (lifetimes in days, years like minutes -- who can bottle time. . ?), there was a lot going on. The top of camel straw mountain around that particular day was some (maskless) red-eyed, red-faced redzone giant apparently thinking they could spark the boog in a low-rent family discount store -- and i was one of the first involuntary invitees. so, i was a little more than slightly miffed at the time. Wrote a little soliloquoy about that. ...later i realized that might've come together sounding like hate for hate. . . so i might keep that to myself. I'd reached the point where the dainty gloves were off and putting them back on was not a principled option. less of a concern, but still personally valid, i don't want to jackhammer where a shovel would do. I'm pretty sure I'm not the most well-placed wooden block on the card table when it comes to this topic (if any). others say it better, so i let them. for the most part. might still chime in.

Your kindness is appreciated. You've been welcoming, and i feel that's genuine. Feedback has a particular kick when it comes from an amp in the field. Your comment is encouraging. With all the writing I've done, by now i should sound like some kind of gilded modern Shakespeare; i know I'm far from that. I'm glad if anything I've said that's been given audience wasn't the worst read all day.

The rules sound fair.
Let's see if i can get around to a more well-balanced expression of my point of view. Until then / instead, i skimmed the thread -- there's definitely some patient, well-said, well-equipped people stepping up to say what's needed, and i encourage everyone debating to read their posts and follow their links. Most of us want the pandemic gone; that'll happen through actions of hygiene like handwashing, physical personal space, and masks.

Stay well.


----------



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Dec 6, 2020)

Barf said:


> Fuck those assholes that don’t wear their masks.
> 
> Everyone should be wearing a mask.
> 
> What is wrong with people???


favourite pandemic haiku so far.


----------

